# Sambucol while breastfeeding infant?



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

My DD has been sick almost constantly since birth, most recently requiring Salbutamol and a nebulizer to treat wheezing and bronchiolitis-like symptoms.

I am wondering if it is safe for me to take Sambucol, to try to help boost her immune system. I have read that it is a better immune booster for the young than echinacea, although I may be wrong about that!

She is about 3 1/2 months, and I'm really hoping to have her stay healthy, just for a little while!

Thanks for any advice,

Erin.


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

: Bump...


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm a pharmacist, and I've never heard of this. But if she's got allergies and asthma, I would avoid taking anything that might rev up her immune system. I think your milk is the best thing you can do for her. Keep up the good work!


----------

